# صلاة شكر .



## ماهر (28 أغسطس 2006)

*صلاة شكر *


باعظمك آلهي وبحمدك في كل حين 

لأنك دايماً بترعاني ، وبترتب لي كل خير 

وبتذللي ادامي كل صعب ، وبتهديني لحق طريقك في كل حين

بتزيل عن عيني غشاوة  ركبت عليها ومن سنين

لانك بترفع قلبي فوق مخاوفه ، و فوق ظنونه 

بتسكني وبتهديني في كل حين 

علشان كده باحب احمدك  واشكر فضلك علي ياربي في كل

 حين .


 باحب اكون دايمابقربك ، وباحب تملك زمام قلبي وعقلي في كل 

وقت وفي كل حين

باحب يمتلي اقلبي من فيضك ومن نورك  ومن حبك في كل حين

باحمدك الهي من كل قلبي  وفي كل حين، 

فتقبل  يارب صلاتي وارحم عبدك و الي هو دايما قدامك 

ومحتاجلك في كل وقت وفي كل حين .




*مويهر الحلو* " صلاة من وحي عشره برص شفاهم المسيح بس الي شكره واحد "​


----------

